# Aircooled Siemens 1PA6133



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I managed to get an interesting Siemens industrial motor, 1PA6133-4HF02-0CC0. It is a 3-phase 4-pole motor, 8000rpm max.

Stated as (continuous ratings):
346 Y 34Amps 15kW 51.3Hz 1500rpm
398 Y 34Amps 17.5kW 59.66Hz 1750rpm 
459 Y 34Amps 20kW 68Hz 2000rpm 

Weights 90kg. Design is basically the same as those Ford-Siemens watercooled motors you guys are using in the US. Main problem will be fitting it on the transmission, as the donor car is FWD. Diameter of this motor is approx. 257mm, so it gets "slightly" in the way of the driveshaft. It still remains to be seen if this can be cleared out by machining a side of the motor a little.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

What you got in mind for a controller?


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Hollie Maea said:


> What you got in mind for a controller?


We are developing an universal ACIM/BLDC CAN-based, field oriented controller, but I don't want to spoil the surprise, as it is meant for a different thread. Will post some info once the motor mount is sorted out.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

eldis said:


> We are developing an universal ACIM/BLDC CAN-based, field oriented controller, but I don't want to spoil the surprise, as it is meant for a different thread. Will post some info once the motor mount is sorted out.


Any update on this new controller?


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Bowser330 said:


> Any update on this new controller?


Yes, you can read some info about our controller here
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/universal-bldc-acim-hv-controller-93282.html


----------

